# My first and LAST tutorial..NocturnElle Temptress



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 18, 2006)

This took WAY too long.  I don't see how you guys and gals can do these.  Don't expect another one from me for a very long time lol
So this is what I used:
Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer, MAC Studio finish concealer, NARS Oil Free foundation, Blot Powder, NARS Sumatra Multiple, NARS Maldives multiple, Metal Rock MSF, Spiked in brows, Urban Decay Primer Potion, Shroom e/s, Saddle e/s, Wait Til Dark e/s, Endless Love e/s, Carbon e/s, Iris Eyes fluidline, Industry Powerpoint, Nocturnelle shadow, Eyelash curler, Benefit BadGal Lash, Vino lip pencil, Deep Attraction lipstick, All Woman lipgloss
Brushes: MAC 190, 194, 168, 239, 217, 224, 275, Fluffy Powder Brush, Stipping Brush

whew, that's a lot of shit lol
Step 1: Bare, gross (but cleaned and moisturized face)





Step 2: Apply smashbox PFFP with MAC 190




Step 3: Apply concealer with 194 brush, and dot foundation all over with 190




LMFAO
Step 4: Blend it all together with stippling brush (MAC 187 or 188 will do just fine)




Step 5: Apply NARS Sumatra multiple in stripes up the cheek bones




Steps 6/7: Blend sumatra on apples of cheeks with stippling brush (wiped clean), then dot Maldives multiple on cheekbones and pat in with fingertips, run stippling brush across just for an even finish.
Step 8: Apply metal rock MSF to hollows of cheeks (under cheekbones) with 168 brush




Somewhere around here i did my brows with Spiked by the way lol
Step 9: Set everything with pressed blot powder using big fluffeh brush




Step 10: Apply UD Primer Potion all over lids as a base




Step 11: Blend Shell CCB on top with ring fingers 
Step 12: Apply Saddle to crease to contour with 224 or 222




Step 13: Apply Shroom to highlight with 275




Step 14: Apply Endless Love eyeshadow on lid up to crease with 239




Step 15: Apply Wait Til Dark eyeshadow in crease with 217




Step 16: Apply Carbon to the very very outer crease/corners of the eye with 217




Steps 17-21: Apply Iris Eyes fluidline to upper lashline with MAC 266, Industry powerpoint pencil to lower lashlines, Nocturnelle eyeshadow on top of industry.  Curl lashes and apply Benefit BadGal lash mascara.




Steps 22-24:Apply Vino Lip pencil, Deep Attraction Lipstick, and All Woman lipglass (to just the centers of the lips)

And you're all done!









FYI - My camera SUCKS.  The lips and eyes appear to clash in these photos, but IRL its a very beautiful combination.  However, not for the bold!
Thanks for looking, and WHEW I am tired!


----------



## n_c (Oct 18, 2006)

You did a great job...love the color combo on the eyes.


----------



## Ksstavros (Oct 18, 2006)

WOW....those colors look awesome together and awesome on you!!  Now you make me wanna go back to the website and place my order......


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks! You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Janice (Oct 18, 2006)

omg, this is amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Great tutorial, thanks for sharing.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 18, 2006)

you look hot!!!!!!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 18, 2006)

thank you ladies lol

i'm exaggerating when i say this is my last, but i probably won't do another one for a pretty long time.  My arms got tired lol


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 18, 2006)

OMG that is sooo pretty!!! I NEEED wait till dark, I have contrast but its not the same. Endless love is gorgeous. You so have me sold on the NARS multiple! Great job girl!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 18, 2006)

i love ALL of the NARS Multiples. they are my favorite thing ever.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Oct 18, 2006)

Cute!! Love the funny faces heh. Please post more! (when your arms aren't so tired lol)


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 18, 2006)

i hope you really didn't mean it when you said it was your last tutorial. Thanks for sharing. These colours suit you well.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks darling.

i'm sure i'll do another, on a day where i have absolutely nothing to do and no where to go lol


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## greatscott2000 (Oct 18, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## girlstar (Oct 18, 2006)

You are so cute! Post more FOTDs because I love looking at you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, I love the eyes.. I wish I could make Iris Eyes look that good on me!


----------



## MACFreak (Oct 18, 2006)

I bow down 2 u Ashlee U r so talented.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_You are so cute! Post more FOTDs because I love looking at you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, I love the eyes.. I wish I could make Iris Eyes look that good on me!_

 

i got it in a swap this afternoon from a really sweet girl on makeup alley, and now it's going to be used everyday for like a week lmao


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_thank you ladies lol

i'm exaggerating when i say this is my last, but i probably won't do another one for a pretty long time.  My arms got tired lol_

 
haha thats why i dont do tuts anymore lol.. anyhow u look very pretty in those colors.. and u did a great job on the tut too


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 18, 2006)

hot hot hot mama i m go for this try it out mucho gracias


----------



## csuthetaphi (Oct 18, 2006)

I love this color combo, just beautiful! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 19, 2006)

Loved your goofy faces - that picked up my night!  The colour combination is beautiful and looks gorgeous on you.  I wasn't thinking about Endless Love, but this tutorial just sold me!  Thanks for posting this tut!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 19, 2006)

goofy faces are my area of expertise!


----------



## veilchen (Oct 19, 2006)

That's so pretty! This pink/blue combo looks so great on you!!


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 19, 2006)

VERY pretty, great great great tut!! Thx!!! We appreciate all the hard work!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_goofy faces are my area of expertise!_

 
lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Great tut!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 19, 2006)

u did awesome and u look GREAT!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 20, 2006)

great tut. i like the mu


----------



## sallyh88 (Oct 20, 2006)

Beautiful!  Love the lips especially!!  great tutorial!


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 20, 2006)

You are so cute and great job on the makeup and tutorial. Your lips are so luscious


----------



## french-dessert (Oct 20, 2006)

very nice foundation stpes  ! great tut...thanks !


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 20, 2006)

heh thanks.

lipcolors are my new thing, i've been scouting out fun glosses and lipsticks because i get tons of compliments on them.


----------



## A_Lil_Hint_Of_Champagne (Oct 21, 2006)

loved this tut


----------



## maggysfbayb (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey I´m fascinating by your work. It´s funny and light... very nice!


----------



## TheMinx (Oct 23, 2006)

Great tutorial!


----------



## arabian girl (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG those colors look soooo cool on you!!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Nov 5, 2006)

fantastic!great job


----------



## blueyesdancing (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job...this is lovely!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 28, 2006)

More, more, more!

All hail to the Pixie :notworthy: 

I am most inspired......Thanks for posting this tutorial. I love the color combos and placements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please don't let this be your last tut, though!!!


----------



## blueglitter (Dec 29, 2006)

I love the colours, it looks beautiful!


----------



## Sundae (Dec 31, 2006)

now i can see what these colours will look like on me. Thank you. This really helps a newbie with colour combos. thanks


----------



## MCninja (Jan 2, 2007)

heeehee! i love your faces.


----------

